# The VW W16 engine



## Soren (Jun 24, 2008)

The engine block of the most powerful street supercar in the world:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJTQVirrLn4_

Cut from a single solid billet:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU32Q6QXtWQ_


----------



## Henk (Jun 24, 2008)

Great find mate. love the Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 25, 2008)

Very impressive, although I think the Aero SSC is now the fastest road legal car


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Man i wouldnt want to be the guy that has to do a valve adj on that sucker


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd rather have the car that one English bloke put a Rolls Royce Merlin in. Now, THAT's a "car" engine lads....


----------

